# Maximum computers per circuit



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't know about code based, but speaking from the computer side it wouldn't make practical sense to stuff as many as you can on one circuit. Although right now those computers may only take up 550W or 350W based on half load. What about 5 years from now? 10 years? Computer power supplies keep increasing in wattage.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Basic integrated video computer doesn't use 300 or 500 watts. I'm not sure on the new LCD monitors but I'd bet those computer use under 300 watts total each.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

guitarboyled said:


> Apparently when it comes to computers I can exceed the load of a circuit.
> I figure these days desktops power supplies are around 550W and monitors around 150W. For a total of 700W.
> On a normal 15 Amp circuit (120V) there's 1800 Watts available of non continuous load.
> I figure I can easily put two computers per circuit (These are stations without the possibility to add any other hardware like printers, etc.)
> ...



Only if all 5 are not over loaded at once:laughing:


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

AFAIK, these are switching power supplies that are not going to
be drawing their maximum rated capacity, the draw will based on
what is actually connected/in use.


----------

